# Pipe Blend of The Day



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Post what pipe blend(s) you smoked throughout each day.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

The Country Squire's Cherokee in a Chris Morgan Bones bent dublin shape.


----------



## Ordo (Feb 11, 2018)

I used to smoke Latakia before I quit smoking at all.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Classic Burley Kake in a Jake Hackert modded corncob pipe.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

It's been forever since I've smoked a pipe, but I used to get an aromatic blend from Schwabb's, a local shop. Black and Blue. Super mellow, and would smoke it in a cheap corncob. I might have to go dig it out and give it a smoke now that you've got me thinking about it...


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Long ago many years infact use to use what was called Irish Mist...used a hand carved bent Meerchaum bent pipe...

have no clue where that pipe is today..maybe in storage box .....

akaOldmiser


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

oldmiser said:


> Long ago many years infact use to use what was called Irish Mist...used a hand carved bent Meerchaum bent pipe...
> have no clue where that pipe is today..maybe in storage box .....
> akaOldmiser


LJ Peretti's (in Boston) Irish Mist? Or Two Friends Celtic Mist blend?


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Smoking an aromatic blend, EbonKnight, in a Missouri Meerschaum 'Country Gentleman' corncob pipe. I've owned several pipes, including a pricey one from Tim West, but I always gravitate back to corncobs. They don't need any seasoning/breaking in, and they're so cheap I never worry about abusing them. I prefer to sip Ale-8-1 when I smoke to cut back on tongue bite. It's a local ginger ale brewed in Winchester, KY. If you're ever in the area try and pick some up. It's good!


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

C&D Haunted Bookshop in a Jake Hackert poker. Rook Coffee's Guatemala blend.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a Bones bent dublin.


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

Gosh all fish-hooks - this takes me back. The last time I smoked a pipe, Richard Nixon was President, you could buy a brand new Chevy Monte Carlo for $3,415, gas was $0.36 a gallon, first class postage was $0.08 (we actually wrote letters then), a dozen eggs was $0.53 and bread was $0.35 a loaf. A local call on a pay-phone (we also talked to each other on the phone) was $0.10. My two major purchases for the year included a Trumark FS-1, for $1.95 and a Puma Hunter's Pal knife for about $35.00. My rent was $50 a month.

Borkum Riff Black Cavendish and a Dr. Grabow Savoy pipe.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Blue Raja said:


> Gosh all fish-hooks - this takes me back. The last time I smoked a pipe, Richard Nixon was President, you could buy a brand new Chevy Monte Carlo for $3,415, gas was $0.36 a gallon, first class postage was $0.08 (we actually wrote letters then), a dozen eggs was $0.53 and bread was $0.35 a loaf. A local call on a pay-phone (we also talked to each other on the phone) was $0.10. My two major purchases for the year included a Trumark FS-1, for $1.95 and a Puma Hunter's Pal knife for about $35.00. My rent was $50 a month.
> 
> Borkum Riff Black Cavendish and a Dr. Grabow Savoy pipe.


That blend is still around...


----------



## Blue Raja (Feb 10, 2016)

K Williams said:


> Blue Raja said:
> 
> 
> > Gosh all fish-hooks - this takes me back. The last time I smoked a pipe, Richard Nixon was President, you could buy a brand new Chevy Monte Carlo for $3,415, gas was $0.36 a gallon, first class postage was $0.08 (we actually wrote letters then), a dozen eggs was $0.53 and bread was $0.35 a loaf. A local call on a pay-phone (we also talked to each other on the phone) was $0.10. My two major purchases for the year included a Trumark FS-1, for $1.95 and a Puma Hunter's Pal knife for about $35.00. My rent was $50 a month.
> ...


Chocolate, prune, and fruit - Sounds like the concoction that Granny Raja put together to exonerate the bowels.


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Blue Raja said:


> K Williams said:
> 
> 
> > Blue Raja said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## K Williams (Dec 9, 2015)

Wilke Vermont Maple Cavendish in a Jake Hackert modded Mark Twain corncob.


----------

